# High end custom cabinetry



## Millwork Master (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey everyone I'm new to this forum thing so it's nice to know that there other people out there with a true passion for woodworking. I work for my dad who owns law and hicks millwork and was just going to post some pictures up here to see what everyone thinks. I know they are kinda crappy pictures because I don't know how to edit them on my iPad so if you want hit up the web site at www.lawhicksmillwork.com

Thanks,
Adam Law

Yea definitely go to the web page haha


----------



## Andrew1 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Adam, work looks great. Im new here to this forum too. Even on the website its hard to look at specific craftmenship details. Me personally, Im a sucker for distressed looking cabinetry and furniture. Kinda funny considering my background. Go figure.Was there an issue in particular you were wanting an opinion about?


----------



## Jordy3738 (Jan 12, 2009)

Beautiful work. How do you design something like that with your customers? I'm guessing that you have a catalog or something?


----------



## Millwork Master (Jan 6, 2011)

Really with the type of clients that we work with the designer just gives a budget and we do a complete custom design from the ground up on a cad program. It is a lot of fun because we can really run wild with our ideas and make some really nice stuff. If you have any tips or tricks to offer or need any help with anything then just write me back.


----------



## sawdustman (Jan 23, 2010)

I thought I could learn something on this blog. Nothing to learn here.:thumbdown:


----------



## Devon7234 (Jan 6, 2011)

sawdustman said:


> I thought I could learn something on this blog. Nothing to learn here.:thumbdown:


You must be mildly retarded if you have failed to learn anything from this forum.


----------



## Oldtimecarpenter (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm new on this forum and have been a carpenter and cabinetmaker for over 40 years. Sure a lot of the talk is fundamental but I consider myself lucky if I pick up a few things that I didn't know. I enjoy my profession to this day, and plan to continue to practice my profession and learn from people willing to submit ideas and their knowledge. That's what it's all about!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*The "blog" vs the "forum" vs the "thread"*



sawdustman said:


> I thought I could learn something on this *blog*. Nothing to learn here.:thumbdown:


If you mean this *"thread"* I totally agree. It's a thinly veiled attempt at creating interest in a link to a site. Usually referred to here as "advertising" and frowned upon by first posters.



Devon7234 said:


> You must be mildly retarded if you have failed to learn anything from this *forum*.


I wouldn't make a personal attack on a comment, especially if there is a possiblity of a mis-understanding of terminology. Better to ignore and let it be. It will sort itself out eventually. JMO.  bill


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Just be careful Devon,know you didn't mean anything by the comment.Its just that forums,in general are on a teetering edge for serious negative abusivness.This is one of the best forums in keeping that at bay.........tell him you're sorry and give him a smooch,haha.BW


----------



## sawdustman (Jan 23, 2010)

*No appologies necessary*

I was referring to this thread in particular. This forum has been very helpful in the past. I thought I could learn something about "high end carpentry," maybe some of the special techniques needed. I was just commenting that I didnj't see any helpful information here. Sorry for the misunderstanding. It takes a lot of time to help out us inexperienced woodworkers with all our "dumb" questions.

Thanks for all your help in the past and in the future. I'll try not to express any opinions that might be conceived as negative.:smile:

Pete


----------

